# Spillers / Nestle Purina Pet Food Factory - Jul 2010



## wsmbm (Jul 16, 2010)

Spiller / Nestle Purina Pet Food Factory
Barrhead, Glasgow - July 2010

This factory used to make pet food (50 million cans per day at it's peak). It was first run by Spillers and then taken over by Nestle / Purina who closed it in 2004.

Today, it lies abandoned, stripped out, fire-damaged in places and open to the elements (and neds).

(I'm sure it's just psychological - but I swear I could smell dog-food even after all those years!)


- - - - - - 

This is the main entrance to the plant past the wee security hut.








Inside the offices - a dyslexic vandal has been at work...







Some parts are fire-damaged. At the end of this room is a fire-safe -







Two from inside the canteen now -













The obligatory staircase shot - 







Some paperwork - there were loads of it lying about - 







Moving out into the warehouses now - 







Think this was the main canning area - 







Looking closely at this, it seems two customers have sent back wood bark found in their pet food!!







back to the factory - 







very dark in places - had to tread carefully there were big holes in the floors - 







back outside again to the weighbridge hut - 






and inside the weighbridge hut







finally, an unusal building right at the exit called 'office' with a distinctive yellow phone box beside it - 








*see more here - 47 photos on Flickr - *http://www.flickr.com/photos/wsmbm/sets/72157624514915234/with/4798936223/


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 17, 2010)

Yup, looks like a typical Nestle asset stripping exercise to me. 

In my humble opinion, those morally bankrupt corporate feckers do far more damage to communities than the neds who come in and smash these places up afterwards.


----------



## Krypton (Jul 17, 2010)

Great pics and report! Thanks for posting


----------



## wsmbm (Jul 17, 2010)

Seahorse said:


> Yup, looks like a typical Nestle asset stripping exercise to me.
> 
> In my humble opinion, those morally bankrupt corporate feckers do far more damage to communities than the neds who come in and smash these places up afterwards.



yes, it's a pretty bad state of affairs - especially when it happens somewhere like Barrhead where there was little else to begin with. I'm sure this plant would still be going if it was still run by Spillers.


----------



## Skin ubx (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice report, I have to love this place, its the first place Ive came across pikeys with a wheelbarrow actually taking bricks away.


----------

